# Is there a way to take off the hotspot app



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

I know I would problay need root


----------



## liz.cam (Sep 3, 2011)

That's the way I did it .. maybe a different launcher could hide it .... but it would still be there.


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"liz.cam said:


> That's the way I did it .. maybe a different launcher could hide it .... but it would still be there.


I want it gone not hidden I couldnt find a way to remove it


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

If the app was included with your phone, there is no way to remove it without root. This goes for all the bloatware that gets installed by the carrier and is the main reason that I initially decided to root.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

use a root file explorer
yaffs file explorer is free and will work fine

navigate to /system/apps/

Make a back up before you play in there though. You can brick by removing the wrong files.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I have also between looking for a way to disable the annoying stock hotspot app from the stock ROM. I don't think this is possible as it didn't seem to have a separate apk. It seems to be built directly into the ROM, which is disappointing. It tends to conflict with third party tether options.


----------

